# [agp] AGP not available   ??

## MajinJoko

ciao a tutti,

per l'ennesima volta tento di abilitare l'accelerazione 3d sulla mia ATI IGP340M (l'equivalente di una 7500), ma questa volta ottengo un errore ben strano in Xorg.o.log:

```
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:05.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xdc84c000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xdc84c000 to 0xb7fce000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xf0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
```

mhh.. dunque, ho ricompilato il kernel mettendo agpgart e dri come moduli (prima erano built in, e mi ritornavano un errore diverso). Avvio il pc, carico agpgart e radeon come moduli, avvio X, il quale si avvia, riesco anche ad eseguire glxgears (che prima non ottenevo, con un errore tipo "no screen found") ma il direct rendering logicamente non va.

lspcii dice:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M] (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]

00:03.0 Modem: ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)

00:06.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533/M1535 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV/V/V+]

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

00:0a.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port PHY/Link-Layer Controller

00:0a.3 Mass storage controller: <pci_lookup_name: buffer too small>

00:0c.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

00:0c.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

00:0c.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

```

nel .config ho:

```
CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

```

e

```
CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

```

ora chiedo aiuto a voi..

dove sbaglio? perché mi dice che l'AGP non è disponibile?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo..

Buona serata,

MajinJoko

----------

## MajinJoko

CREDO che mi dimenticavo di caricare il modulo "ati-agp", ma comunque ottengo lo stesso errore..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova mettere AGP come bult-in invece che come moduli

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao,

mettendo l'agp built-in e il dri come modulo, X non si avvia. il log si blocca alla fase del caricamento del drm (in pratica, qualche riga prima dell'errore che appare nel log postato in precedenza).

facendo prove su prove, ho ricompilato mettendo di nuovo tutto modulare.

con lsmod trovo caricati agpgart, drm e radeon. e qui ottengo lo stesso errore

```
(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available 

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
```

ho però verificato che rimuovendo i 3 moduli, e ricaricando ati-agp e radeon (che, a loro volta caricano rispettivamente agpgart e drm) X non parte nuovamente e, cosa nuova, il log di Xorg è corrotto (addirittura aprendolo con un programma di testo mi avvisa che si tratta di un file binario).

Non saprei proprio più dove sbattere la testa. Purtroppo (per me) ho trovato sul forum persone a cui questo errore non compare, pur avendo la stessa configurazione..

Grazie a chiunque mi possa aiutare

----------

## Nuitari

scusa la domanda, avendo la tua stessa scheda e quasi lo stesso problema (ovvero prima non avevo lo stesso problema ma dopo seguendo questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers mi e' venuto)

volevo chiederti la configurazione delle persone del forum che hanno la nostra stessa scheda. Per il resto rimango in ascolto sperando si trovino soluzioni  :Smile: 

edito per dire che ho risolto il mio problema buildando tutto direttamente nel kernel (dri compreso) e sostituendo lo xorg.conf con quello vecchio che avevo. Ti do' il link del mio xorg.conf:

http://rafb.net/paste/results/fSLXkp93.html

spero ti serva  :Smile: 

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao, ho riprovato ancora mettendo tutto built in, e X non si avvia. Semplicemente rimane lo schermo nero, e non riesco neppure a spostarmi in shell con CTRL-ALT-F1.

questo è il log di Xorg completo:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Urumi 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 #31 PREEMPT Thu Feb 16 10:04:36 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 06 February 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 16 10:15:47 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "screen1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATIRadeon"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "SynapticsMouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,cbb2 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,7010 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10b9,5457 card 104d,8175 rev 00 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10b9,5451 card 104d,8175 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10b9,7101 card 104d,8175 rev 00 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10b9,1533 card 104d,8175 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 104c,ac8e card 1400,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:0a:2: chip 104c,802e card 104d,8175 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:3: chip 104c,ac8f card 104d,8175 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1033,0035 card 104d,8175 rev 43 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0c:1: chip 1033,0035 card 104d,8175 rev 43 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:2: chip 1033,00e0 card 104d,8175 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10b9,5229 card 104d,8175 rev c4 class 01,01,fa hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 104d,8175 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,4337 card 104d,8175 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 168c,0013 card 16ab,7103 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0300000 - 0xe03fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0500 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x32000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xe0300000/16, I/O @ 0xa000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0600000 from 0xe0600fff to 0xe05fffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x32000000 - 0x3200ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe000bc00 - 0xe000bdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe000b800 - 0xe000b8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe000a000 - 0xe000afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0009000 - 0xe0009fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0007000 - 0xe0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe000b000 - 0xe000b7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0005000 - 0xe0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x34000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0600000 - 0xe05fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe0300000 - 0xe030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00008080 - 0x0000808f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x32000000 - 0x3200ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe000bc00 - 0xe000bdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe000b800 - 0xe000b8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe000a000 - 0xe000afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0009000 - 0xe0009fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0007000 - 0xe0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe000b000 - 0xe000b7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0005000 - 0xe0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x34000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0600000 - 0xe05fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe0300000 - 0xe030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00008080 - 0x0000808f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x31ffffff (0x31f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x31ffffff (0x31f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x32000000 - 0x3200ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe000bc00 - 0xe000bdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe000b800 - 0xe000b8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe000a000 - 0xe000afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0009000 - 0xe0009fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0007000 - 0xe0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe000b000 - 0xe000b7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0005000 - 0xe0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x34000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xe0600000 - 0xe05fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xe0300000 - 0xe030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008080 - 0x0000808f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE), ATI Radeon FireGL (R480) GL 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x31ffffff (0x31f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x32000000 - 0x3200ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe000bc00 - 0xe000bdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe000b800 - 0xe000b8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe000a000 - 0xe000afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0009000 - 0xe0009fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0007000 - 0xe0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe000b000 - 0xe000b7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0005000 - 0xe0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x34000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xe0600000 - 0xe05fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xe0300000 - 0xe030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008080 - 0x0000808f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x31ffffff (0x31f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x32000000 - 0x3200ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe000bc00 - 0xe000bdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe000b800 - 0xe000b8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe000a000 - 0xe000afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0009000 - 0xe0009fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0007000 - 0xe0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe000b000 - 0xe000b7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0005000 - 0xe0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x34000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xe0600000 - 0xe05fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xe0300000 - 0xe030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008080 - 0x0000808f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [29] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xe0300000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "ColorTiling" "false"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337" (ChipID = 0x4337)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xf0000000

(II) RADEON(0): VideoRAM override ignored, this driver autodetects RAM

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-4, DACType-1, TMDSType-1, ConnectorType-4

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-D

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- External

 DDC Type  -- CRT2_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=31 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=13300

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: QDI141X1LH03            

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 640x480

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 3

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1040 1176 1344  768 770 771 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1040 1176 1344  600 770 771 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  480 770 771 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "768x576": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "768x576"   65.00  768 1040 1176 1344  576 770 771 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  350 770 771 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  400 770 771 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1040 1176 1344  400 770 771 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1040 1176 1344  624 770 771 806

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) RADEON(0): AGP 4x mode is configured

(**) RADEON(0): Enabling AGP Fast Write

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0300000 - 0xe030ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x31ffffff (0x31f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x32000000 - 0x3200ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe000bc00 - 0xe000bdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe000b800 - 0xe000b8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe000a000 - 0xe000afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0009000 - 0xe0009fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0007000 - 0xe0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe000b000 - 0xe000b7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xe0005000 - 0xe0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x34000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xe0600000 - 0xe05fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [18] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [19] -1   0   0xe0300000 - 0xe030ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [21] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [23] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [24] 0   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008080 - 0x0000808f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x4000000)

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:05.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xdcf14000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xdcf14000 to 0xb7f17000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xf0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x0f000217 [AGP 0x1002/0xcbb2; Card 0x1002/0x4337]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xe8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xb397f000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xe8101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb397e000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xe8102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xb377e000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xe8302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xb329e000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe0300000

```

e rimane tranciato così   :Mad: 

possibile che non restituisca errori?

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> scusa la domanda, avendo la tua stessa scheda e quasi lo stesso problema (ovvero prima non avevo lo stesso problema ma dopo seguendo questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers mi e' venuto)
> 
> volevo chiederti la configurazione delle persone del forum che hanno la nostra stessa scheda. Per il resto rimango in ascolto sperando si trovino soluzioni 
> 
> edito per dire che ho risolto il mio problema buildando tutto direttamente nel kernel (dri compreso) e sostituendo lo xorg.conf con quello vecchio che avevo. Ti do' il link del mio xorg.conf:
> ...

 

scusa ma che versione di Xorg usi?

----------

## fraido

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> ciao, ho riprovato ancora mettendo tutto built in, e X non si avvia. Semplicemente rimane lo schermo nero, e non riesco neppure a spostarmi in shell con CTRL-ALT-F1.
> 
> [...cut...]
> 
> e rimane tranciato così  
> ...

 

ciao,

poichè anche io ho una ati, ti do questo consiglio, ma non posso essere sicuro funzioni...visto che non ho la tua scheda...

da me ci sono due driver uno radeon che è quello che carichi anche tu e uno fglrx che viene creato dagli ati-drivers prova a impostare quello nell'xorg.cong.

Ovvero in: 

```

Section "Device"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    # vendor=1002, device=3150

#       Driver      "radeon"

        Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        [...cut...]

```

spero ti possa essere d'aiuto. Però la configurazione dell'accel. grafica è un pò complicato...ci sono anche delle opzioni nel kernel da impostare...e non tutte le guide sono

corrette (complete), tipo mi pare che in questa manchi di dire che va compilato l'initrd che invece in quest'altra c'è...

magari se posti anche come hai compilato il kernel qualcuno ti può aiutare. 

per il resto, ciao e in bocca al lupo.

fraido

----------

## Ic3M4n

no, la 7500 non è supportata dai driver proprietari. solo i chipset delle schede dalla 9000 (o 9200) in su.

per tutte quelle fino alla 9200 si possono utilizzare invece i driver open forniti con il dri.

----------

